# WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Guys, I hate to do this without pics, but I just need to share this.
I got an aftermarket Nav/DVD/Bluetooth/ system put in to the CC this weeken.
This is a direct fit replacement for the stock radio and looks 99% like the stock system.
Below is a link to the Golf forum I got all the information from.
So far the system is owsome and has tons of features. I know there will be questions but I hope this link will provide all the information you need. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.golfmk5.com/forums/...74989


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (mdtony)*

Ive looked at this on GolfMKV a lot. I would consider it more if it was closer to the RNS510 in specs and still used the dash display. The lack of a hard drive doesnt help either. Looks great though installed. There are a few systems like this out now.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (Veedubin02)*

Well, you got to consider the price... $540 shipped.
The SD slot will take up to a 4 gb card and for me that is plenty right now. I still have volume and mute control on my steering wheel. Th sound quality is better... about the only thing I miss is Howard Stern on S Radio...


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (mdtony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdtony* »_Well, you got to consider the price... $540 shipped.
The SD slot will take up to a 4 gb card and for me that is plenty right now. I still have volume and mute control on my steering wheel. Th sound quality is better... about the only thing I miss is Howard Stern on S Radio...









Nice, yeah I know the price is good on it. The one feature I want is when you use the Skoda BT unit with the RNS-510 it'll display your text messages in the dash. The WD is something I still go back and look into, I wish they would change the iPod hookup from the front as well though.


----------



## D05GU (May 18, 2008)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (Veedubin02)*

looks great 
where did you purchase at ?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (mdtony)*

mdtony,
For that price, I don't think you can be this unit!!! This is a great buy! Specially when you compare it to the $2000 nav option on the CC and how OEM this thing looks...
Great buy man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (D05GU)*

I bought it from SZwaywell.com 
Email them for a price... (It keeps going up)
Pay them through Pay pal and you will receive it within a week.
They shipped to me using EMS and then USPS once it comes to the US.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (Converted2VW)*

Thanks Converted2VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (Veedubin02)*

Veedubin... some guys on the GTI forum were able to rewire the Ipod ... I dont have one, but I plugged in my buddy's Iphone 3G and within 5 seconds I had full control and the thing was charging. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (mdtony)*

Yeah I know it charges and all but the plug in the front is a no go, Ill have to check for the guys that rewired it to the rear. I just dont know if I want to lose MFD functionality.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (Veedubin02)*

then fork out the big bucks. I'm a cheap bastard so I'm getting one of these


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_then fork out the big bucks. I'm a cheap bastard so I'm getting one of these









I plan to







just not for a while. Are these plug and play? I assume they are.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (Veedubin02)*

they are plug and play! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my only real issue is sun glare during a sunny day. 
The screen is difficalt to see...
I need to play with the settings but other owners complained aswell...


_Modified by mdtony at 9:52 AM 4-13-2009_


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

If they'd provide some satellite capability I'd buy one. That's the only real negative for me, but it's a deal breaker.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (Diirk)*

I guess you can use the aux outputs in the back of the unit and hook up an aftermarket Sat Radio Reciver in your glove box... Or if you have an iphone or an itouch you can download pandora... when i hookup up my firends Iphone, we trurned pandora on and the sound is CD qualuty...


----------



## ChrisArmoun (Apr 8, 2009)

This is pretty nice. My satellite radio subscription has expired on my CC and I never used it much any way so that's not really a loss to me. Very tempting. My concern is with the screen visibility. I'd like to see some more feedback on clarity once you play around with the settings.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (ChrisArmoun)*

I will provide feedback, but there is tons of info on the golf forum link that I provided above... For the money you cant beat this unit...


----------



## D05GU (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (mdtony)*

tony Congrats on the buy 
seems like a great conscience buy . Pretty popular device here in the forum. My only concern with this is the quality being Chinese export. Your Input


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (mdtony)*

Heyya, I have one of those too, sitting and waiting to be shipped back for replacement (customer service is not one of the manufacturer's strong suits).
My view is that it's a great idea and theory but poor execution. The navigation kept crashing, the right steering wheel controls never worked and the overall quality is poor and full of glitches. It doesn't turn on and off with the ignition because of another glitch. The Bluetooth mic is a very cheap part, it doesn't function well enough for people to hear you correctly. The customer service on the Chinese side is virtually non-existent. These problems are all documented in the thread on the Golf MKV forum.
I would recommend taking this route if you are looking for something very cheap and are prepared to fight (a lot). to make it work. I am very disappointed I didn't go for RNS510. This is truly one of those cases where you get what you pay for.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (comcf)*

Hey Comcf, sorry to hear all the troubles you are having with yours.
It might have to do with the ACC and Illum. cables. I had a stereo shop in Saugus install mine and I told them to leave them alone. The only thing you loose is a dimming function. I alse had them run the anthenna on the top of my dash, all you see is the small plastic peace, the cable is tucked away. This could be another issue. I honestly think that the DVD and SD fucntions as well as the unit looks are worth it. I almost never use nav, and as far as BT, you are right, you get what you pay for. Although some people say its fine, and for a quck call it works ok.
I was aware of the right side steering wheel controls not functioning with this system. So far mine has been working perfectly and the nave points the way as well as tells me if I am speeding on the highway. What nav software are you running? I got the IGO. May be all this issues are caused by the wires you may have connected... Good luck man.








As far as the quality, I belive the unit looks 99% OEM, the plastic looks nice and the touch screen works well.


_Modified by mdtony at 5:31 AM 4-14-2009_


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (mdtony)*


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (mdtony)*

wow very clean! I'm going to have to get one now


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (passat_98)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChrisArmoun (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks very good


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

I was browsing on Amazon and found this unit. Is it related to the WD6050.. differences I can see is that it has a DVD player and is
running a Windows CE OS.
http://www.amazon.com/Volkswag...r=1-7


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (kaysid)*

Looks cool, but its not the same one I have... Price is good. looks cool... 
No issues to report on mine :yet! haha nuck on wood...


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (mdtony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdtony* »_

















Thats a total RNS-510 rip off!


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (mdtony)*

Btw I think you said earlier that you lose the MFD display, but can you still use the audio controls on the steering wheel for volume and changing tracks/stations?..thx. I have to spend sone time looking at
the forum link you provided earlier.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (kaysid)*

wow that unit is sick


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (iPinch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iPinch* »_
Thats a total RNS-510 rip off!









There are a few like that Zentec(I think is the name) makes one like it as well. Although I think the Zentec has the hard drive and such like the RNS


----------



## buschfsu (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (Veedubin02)*

im really itching to get one of these but am nervous about the install. what is best order to remove trim pieces? is there a guide anywhere? i know the cc is so new it makes me more nervous taking it to a shop


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (buschfsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buschfsu* »_im really itching to get one of these but am nervous about the install. what is best order to remove trim pieces? is there a guide anywhere? i know the cc is so new it makes me more nervous taking it to a shop

All you need to remoove is the trim around the radio. Just be gentle...


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (kaysid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaysid* »_Btw I think you said earlier that you lose the MFD display, but can you still use the audio controls on the steering wheel for volume and changing tracks/stations?..thx. I have to spend sone time looking at
the forum link you provided earlier.

You loose the MFD and you retain, steering volume, mute and phone button. No switching tracks... but you get the remote control, touch sceen, a set of buttons, and the rotary know to switch tracks...


----------



## buschfsu (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (mdtony)*

ok so to be clear, there are no screws on the silver trim around the radio so i just pull it off gently? thanks a million for this post!!!!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (buschfsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buschfsu* »_ok so to be clear, there are no screws on the silver trim around the radio so i just pull it off gently? thanks a million for this post!!!!









Yes use a flat head screwdriver wrapped in a cloth and you should be just fine.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (mdtony)*

Thanks mdtony. I read up on the forums that there is a newer version which offers full CAN-BUS support which may provide the track/station support, but if theres also a remote no biggie.. I am also inching closer to pull the trigger on this..one other CC specific question, do our cars have the dual FAKRA antennas in which case we would need the adapter to the single antenna input. 
Cheers..


----------



## buschfsu (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (kaysid)*

also do i need the gps antenna that comes with the 6050 or does the stock harness link up to the rooftop gps antenna? (i have sirrius sat radio currently)


----------



## buschfsu (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (buschfsu)*

install went great but i have no idea where an easy place to snake the gps antenna. i assume that my cc sharkfin wont work right???


----------



## jimntjames (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: (comcf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *comcf* »_Heyya, I have one of those too, sitting and waiting to be shipped back for replacement (customer service is not one of the manufacturer's strong suits).
My view is that it's a great idea and theory but poor execution. The navigation kept crashing, the right steering wheel controls never worked and the overall quality is poor and full of glitches. It doesn't turn on and off with the ignition because of another glitch. The *Bluetooth mic is a very cheap part, it doesn't function well enough for people to hear you correctly.* The customer service on the Chinese side is virtually non-existent. These problems are all documented in the thread on the Golf MKV forum.
I would recommend taking this route if you are looking for something very cheap and are prepared to fight (a lot). to make it work. I am very disappointed I didn't go for RNS510. This is truly one of those cases where you get what you pay for. 

If your CC came with bluetooth, can you hook up the factory mic instead of using the one that came with the WD6050?


----------



## buschfsu (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (jimntjames)*

ok final update... the unit is in, it was very easy to install. pry off the silver trim, #20 hex bolts, hook up the harness done. as for the gps antenna i never found out if my sirrius antenna had gps capability but it didn't matter, i just stuffed the antenna above the head unit onto this 'shelf' above it (probably behind the drawers) and got full signal strength. no issues at all.
i have to say that the sound quality is WAYY better than the stock head unit. i would have paid 400 just for the sound. its that much better. tight lows and clean highs.

ONE issue. the radio turned off when the ingintion was shut off for 2 days or so and then now it wont. i have to manually turn it on and off. id really like to know why and how to fix this.


_Modified by buschfsu at 8:17 AM 5-6-2009_


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (buschfsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buschfsu* »_ok final update... the unit is in, it was very easy to install. pry off the silver trim, #20 hex bolts, hook up the harness done. as for the gps antenna i never found out if my sirrius antenna had gps capability but it didn't matter, i just stuffed the antenna above the head unit onto this 'shelf' above it (probably behind the drawers) and got full signal strength. no issues at all.
i have to say that the sound quality is WAYY better than the stock head unit. i would have paid 400 just for the sound. its that much better. tight lows and clean highs.

ONE issue. the radio turned off when the ingintion was shut off for 2 days or so and then now it wont. i have to manually turn it on and off. id really like to know why and how to fix this.

_Modified by buschfsu at 8:17 AM 5-6-2009_

Disconnect the ACC and the ILL wire...


----------



## buschfsu (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (mdtony)*

ok so i just took my unit out. red and pink wires are bundled and NOT connected to anything. i disconnected the battery and nothing. same problem, when i pull the key the radio stays on






















can you confirm that the cc canbus is compatible i.e. you dont have the same problem?
desperate for a workaround.
thanks


_Modified by buschfsu at 3:46 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (buschfsu)*

sorry cant help you with your problem, but nice to see that the quality is better than stock, that was my one concern. Also how do you find the AM and FM reception. Lastly how long did it take to deliver your unit once you had ordered it..Thanks..


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (buschfsu)*

Go to the golfmkv forum and search... there are so many owners and I remember others getting the same issue...
http://golfmkv.com/forums/show...27364
Good luck bro, let us know how it goes...


----------



## buschfsu (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (mdtony)*

yep ive asked on that forum and have some good answers. seems to come down to whether or not the cc is canbus compatible. if there are cc owners here that dont have the issue then it may be something else. can anyone confirm that they HAVE a wd6050 and DONT HAVE the issue i described in their CC?
thanks
sent this to waywell
hello this is what happened. all worked ok when i installed..

2 days after install auto power off after removing key stopped working
4 days after install left side steering controls stopped working…

I never had an MFD display radio interface information

It sounds like my canbus card is going bad in the unit? can you send a new canbus card?




_Modified by buschfsu at 11:11 AM 5-7-2009_


----------



## chenyichung (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: (buschfsu)*

i'm on business in China right now
called them up, and they told me it's only US $400...


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (buschfsu)*

FYI I never had the MFD show any info for AUDIO.... The steering wheel only has volume and mute (the phone button) control..
Let us know how it goes..


----------



## golfmkv89 (Dec 6, 2007)

You guys with passat's, where did you put your GPS antenna ??


----------



## d_dibra (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (Veedubin02)*

Hey guys I heard there is a new model coming out.
Check it out: 
http://golfmkv.com/forums/show...14782


----------



## volkscc09ma (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (mdtony)*

MD Tony - 
Where did you get the the unit installed? I am in MA and would like to go to a local place who has already installed a WD 6050. 
Any advice would be great 
Thank you


----------



## alexjs1 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: (mdtony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdtony* »_ I had a stereo shop in Saugus install mine

Just curious - who did you use? I'm looking for a good stereo shop in the Boston area to upgrade the speakers and add an amp.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (volkscc09ma)*

Superior Auto Sounda. Also tinted my windows at a shop couple houses down called Superiour Tint...


----------



## alexjs1 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (mdtony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdtony* »_Superior Auto Sounda. Also tinted my windows at a shop couple houses down called Superiour Tint...

Thanks!


----------



## volkscc09ma (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (alexjs1)*

Hi MDTony: 
Thanks for the info. How much did they charge you for the install?


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (volkscc09ma)*

I think 110 or so...


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (mdtony)*

Having read a few pages of the Golf Forum on this radio, I think I'm better off sticking with my stock 2010 radio and my Garmin (which has back up camera input). That way, I lose no functionality, gain no problems, and have everything I need.
On the other hand, I'm definitely going to install an AVC X720BT in my Dodge Cummins. My CC's touchscreen and bluetooth have spoiled me....










_Modified by mtdoragary at 3:45 PM 1-31-2010_


----------



## racer_41 (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (mdtony)*

Just to add some information, I bought a 6530, the newest gen of the same product for $480 three months ago. 
I have a GTI, but it is the same unit that would go in the CC. There are issues with this product but I have chosen to live with them.
Pros
-The unit has easily twice the power of the stock (non-Dynaudio) unit and sound fantastic although there is a bit if hum at low volumes. 
-It even has both a frequency and a parametric type EQ.
-The fit is perfect!
-Love,love,love just using my 8gb stick to the USB for tunes.
-SD card works great also.
-The iGO v8 NAVI is good. 
-Mine has in and out CAN BUS so the MFD does work!
-DVD's play well also
-Mine DOES NOT have the battery drain issue spoken about in the MKV forum.
Cons
-The screen has a flicker issue that happens at temps below 50F. it is unreadable until your cabin warms up.
-Lost the ability to power the unit WITHOUT STARTING THE CAR or in full acc position. 
-Installation, manual and wiring documentation is downright awful.
-Radio reception is slightly worse than OEM
-It does run on Win CE, so if you havent used it before, it takes a while to solve SW issues.
-The menu and gui screens are a bit tedious to use.
-I had the NAVI crash twice on one day after the next. Both times the .exe file got shifted to a location where it wouldn't load first to boot the navi. After the second time I fixed it, no problems yet. 
-Little to no warrenty support.
In summary, I decided to keep it just for the MUCH better audio quality and the use of the USB port. The power on issue and the screen flicker issues are huge but I've learned to deal with it. The other issues are minor to me. 


_Modified by racer_41 at 11:02 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (racer_41)*

That sounds about right... I park in the garage, so the temperature/screen issue never came up but I can see that happening...
Where did you buy it? Do you get MFD Audio and Nav?


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

I have one 6530 the new model for sale pm me first one to pm me gets it.
I have the newest gps software loaded on it with all the bells and whistles 


_Modified by 2009CC4M at 9:24 AM 1-27-2010_


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (2009CC4M)*

Thanks I am all set with mine, but want to know for future in case anyone of my friends wants to buy it...


----------



## racer_41 (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: WD6050 Aftermarket Nav Unit (mdtony)*

I got mine in a group buy here on Vortex.
No Navi on MFD just audio.


----------



## cws8866 (Sep 11, 2011)

*any issues?*

I ve heard there are problem with future diagnoses, and VW wouldnt be able to service it. Have you encountered any issues so far? Thanks!


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi, yes I have.
after the first few month the unit started over heating and was loosing volume... No problem replaced under 1 yr warranty. Cost me 30 bucks to ship back.

Then no issue for 2 yrs... Now the touch panel stopped working. Meaning the unit does not respond to touch controls. With use of the remote I am still able to enjoy all unit features except navigation. I did some searching and realised this issue is with the actual touch panel wich is a peace that sits over the lcd. I am contacting the company to buy and new one ( should only be 20-30 bucks) there are videos on Youtube on how to replace.
Over all I am still happy with the unit. The dvd player and sound quality is worth the 450 I spent on it anyway. Its not ideal but its the best looking stereo ugrade for the money.

Good luck, I hear the newer units are even better....


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I had this in my MKV and it was ok until i realized it was draining my battery when the car is off. In about 24h I could not start the car.

Went on ebay after that. I got no support from the manufacturer except to buy another one.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

The Pioneer Nav units might be a better option for the price, but you cant beat the look of the OEM...as far as the battery drainage, i have read this on other forums, it could be due to an improper installation... Did you have you acc wire connected?


----------

